# Notre-Dame Cathedral Fire Silver Lining



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2019)

The world watched in heartbreaking horror as the Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris was on fire. Crowds stood together in the streets while coverage from cell phones and news stations flooded social media. However, one good item to note is the fire protection system in this iconic cathedral worked as it should and there was no loss of life.

More...

Continue reading...


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2019)

Think of all the accessible improvements they will make on the 20% rebuild upgrades.....


----------



## Msradell (Apr 16, 2019)

I saw some information today that alarm as I got off it 620 p.m. but nothing was found and the all clear was given. Later at 6:43 PM another alarm sounded and they actually found the fire. Too bad they didn't do further investigation when the earlier alarm sounded or this tragedy could have been prevented.

I'm not sure what fire protection they had in the bldg. When I have been there previously I never saw anything indicated they had sprinklers or any other type of fire protection systems. I believe the major reason that no one was seriously injured is that the bldg. closes at 6:45 PM everyone had basically left by the time the fire was discovered.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 16, 2019)

duplicate post removed


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 17, 2019)

I wonder what the French fire code said 850 years ago.


----------



## sergoodo (Apr 17, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> I wonder what the French fire code said 850 years ago.



Must be world war and fire resistive construction to resist a minimum 850 years is my guess.


----------

